# I found some grey&#039;s!!!!!



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

Found them this morning they are very small so watch your step! I'm in the stl count area! The yellows will be up soon. Good luck every one!!


----------



## jay (Apr 8, 2013)

Bout time some were found here! This weekend should be a great hunting weekend then!


----------



## mikebud (Apr 16, 2013)

I found 20 in STL county Sunday all greys


----------

